# lure weight measurement



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

OK, so I made 2 lures, one model is 11.1 g and the other 12.8.

It seems most lures are weighed in ounces /4 /8 /16 /32/ 64 ths.

Unfortunately .39154 ounces and .451506 ounces don't readily convert.

What to do? Approximate? If so, is this normal? Just curious.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd go with 2/5 and 7/16...good enough for govt work....There is alwats a variation in weight, especially wood or lead.


----------



## EdH (Mar 8, 2012)

I think designated weights are in reality 'nominal' weights. In other words close to 1/4, 1/2 oz, etc. Not exactly 1/4, 1/2 oz. Just round up or down your actual weights and call it good enough. No need to be scientific about it. Fish don't weigh the bait before grabbing it anyway. What good is having an exact 0.5 ounce bait and its action and color doesn't make a fish want to bite it. To spend the working time in making a bait meet an exact weight seems to me would cut into the time to use the bait. Yes the devil is in the details but that said it's hell to worry about all the little details that really won't make that much difference.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I've weighed a bunch of factory lures in the past. Some vary by as much as 50% from one to another. Even Rapalas. Plastic being much worse than wood.


----------

